# Bloquer spams et pubs



## isamechi (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour
Existe t il un moyen efficace pour bloquer les spams et autres messages publicitaires exaspérants que envahissent ma boite mail
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise trois choses pour bloquer les spams :

l'antispam de mon prestataire, que je configure sur le webmail; mais ca en laisse passer bcp !
puis l'antispam intégré à Mail, qui en arrêté un bon paquet,
et enfin quelques règles spécifiques, simples, dans Mail, qui finissent le boulot.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2013)

idem

par ailleurs il y a aussi des stratégies plus malines que d'autres

1- ne *PAS* utiliser son adresse perso- pro pour
- des inscriptions à site ou service  , newsletters, demande de renseignements web , shopping web, fessebouque , etc
=>utiliser une ou des adresses *que* pour ca
(elles seront spammées)

2- utiliser des services email  qui ont des bons filtres antispam
qui filtrent AVANT les logiciels de messagerie
( gmail par exemple est costaud)

A titre d'exemple
depuis des années , je n'ai *AUCUN* SPAM qui arrive dans Mail
et les rares fois où il y en a  un qui passe les barrages  , le filtre antispam de Mail s'en occupe


----------



## isamechi (12 Juillet 2013)

Merci de votre aide

Concernant  ton point 1 Pascalformac c'est ce que je fais depuis 6 mois environ mais toutes les inscriptions antérieures continuent à me ficher la pagaille.
A part changer d'adresse mail qui puis je faire autre chose ?


----------



## isamechi (12 Juillet 2013)

Signal spam est il efficace ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2013)

isamechi a dit:


> Merci de votre aide
> 
> Concernant  ton point 1 Pascalformac c'est ce que je fais depuis 6 mois environ mais toutes les inscriptions antérieures continuent à me ficher la pagaille.
> A part changer d'adresse mail qui puis je faire autre chose ?


une technique TRES TRES simple

*l'adresse envahie tu la considères à present comme secondaire

*tu  fais relever les messages par un autre service qui propose ca ( il y en a plein par exemple gmail qui a un excellent filtre antispam , et le filtre de gmail filtrera les messages de CE compte externe, et  plutot bien, au début tu devras surveiller  et classer -spam ou déclasser des  vus comme spams qui ne seraient pas, mais assez vite gmail s'adapte)

l'avantage de cette stratégie c'est qu'on peut continuer de se servir de l'adresse


----------



## isamechi (13 Juillet 2013)

Merci
Je vais donc essayer cette procédure


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

l'essentiel est d'arriver à faire faire un tri des spams courants AVANT  l'étape du logiciel de messagerie ( quelqu'il soit)
c'est à dire bloquer le spam  dès le compte en ligne

gaffe à un detail
il est preferable de classer spam des messages *SANS* les ouvrir
(avec certaines ouvertures, l'envoyeur en est averti et considère alors le destinataire comme un "bon plan" à relancer, cad , " tiens vlà un gogo qui ouvre, on va lui servir sa dose")

on peut faire ca à la fois en ligne 
et dans Mail en optant -temporairement le temps de nettoyage spam dans Mail-pour selection SANS la fenetre de previsualisation , ainsi le message reste en " non lu" durant les manips

il existe quantité de service emails , avec des filtres antispam de qualité variables ou à options divers

l'avantage de celui de gmail
-il est bon 
-il laisse 30 jours pour corriger
(d'autres services c'est *beaucoup* plus court - parfois seulement quelques jours , ce qui n'est pas pratique et oblige à une surveillance -correction à cadence rapide)
UN defaut du spam gmail
on ne peut pas annuler une suppression de spam

ceci dit on peut
1- faire gaffe quand l'expediteur légitime réapparait en spam

2- créer des filtres gmail avec l'option " ne jamais classer comme spam"
( par defaut les correspondants réguliers ou dans le carnet ne sont pas dans spams , mais parfois y a des erreurs , la création de tels filtres betonne)


----------



## isamechi (13 Juillet 2013)

Merci de ces précisions


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2013)

je repense à un detail  ( qui pour moi est une évidence mais pas pour tout le monde, je l'ai constaté en aidant)
-ce dont j'ai déjà parlé

*un compte email séparé pour activités déjà detaillées ( newsletters , inscriptions etc)

et aussi
pour éviter une grosse boite de reception qui rend l'examen plus long:
TRIER automatiquement
etablir des filtres ( sur le compte en ligne ou logiciel)
afin de faire directement bifurquer ces emails pas urgents HORS reception
( BAL - labels newsletters , shopping etc)

Ainsi dans reception progressivement n'apparaissent  en sup des emails legitimes qu'on a choisi de recevoir dans reception, que les " nouveaux cas  douteux" à examiner
les autres messages secondaires ( d'expediteurs éjà approuvés) etant tranquillement dans leurs BAL dédiées
---------

une astuce raffinée :les alias

une astuce pour pister quelle newsletter ou site aurait  vendu son fichier ( ou se l'est fait piquer)
donner comme adresse pour disons site bidiule un alias specifique
sur gmail c'est facile
moncompte+bidibule@gmail
( les messages arriveront  dans le compte moncompte@gmail)

on peut avoir autant d'alias qu'on veut dans gmail
Ailleurs ca dépend

2 atouts
ca permet de créer un filtre de tous les courriers adressés à l'alias

et aussi de pister l'origine d'un spam
si le spam est adressé à l'alias
le site bidibule a vendu ou s'est fait piquer l'adresse

cette astuce raffinée n'est pas indispensable mais peut servir


----------



## isamechi (15 Juillet 2013)

Merci
Suite  à tes conseils pour le moment tout fonctionne bien et je respire enfin


----------



## JLG47 (22 Juillet 2013)

J'ai trouvé une parade gratuite, mais efficace, avec pour principal inconvénient un léger ralentissement dans la réception des messages. 
Ceci n'est pas une pub, mais il faut bien considérer que le filtre antispam de Google est performant. Comme je n'ai rien à cacher, je ne fait aucun fantasme quant au risque de surveillance intéressée.
J'ai ouvert 2 comptes Google (une "pro" et une "perso"). 
J'ai donc 2 adresses en .gmail.com et j'y fais transiter toutes mes autres adresses.
Je n'ai donc que 2 adresses à relever avec Mail au lieu de 6, mais je sais toujours par quelle adresse on a voulu me joindre.
6 adresses? 
1 pro, 1 pour les sites commerciaux pro, 1 pou la famille, 1 pour les amis, 1 pour les sites de commerces, 1 pour les sites Q et divers.
Le système de BAL intelligent et les règles de Mail font le tri et me permettent d'aller à l'essentiel.
Monté en IMAP, je peux surveiller facilement les dossiers SPAM pour y récupérer d'éventuels messages traités comme tels par excès.
En pratique, très peu de faux positifs, sauf au début, avec les abonnements de news.
Autre mesure utile : régler par défaut le navigateur en mode "navigation privée".
C'est la fin des cookies et la navigation devient plus fluide.
Seuls quelques sites sécurisés se rebiffent.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2013)

concernant la manière exposée par JL  via gmail
il faut préciser un point

il y a 2 manières de faire "transiter" un compte A vers gmail

- le transfert classique- réexpedition
( qui se règle sur  compte A)
inconvenient ca modifie certaines infos ( mineures) d'entêtes ,  titre expediteur etc

-la rel§ve directe  par gmail  
la gestion par gmail du compte A ( dans gmail)
gmail comme d'autres services  permet la relève des courriers d'autres comptes 

un avantage de cette methode là : les infos de message ne sont pas changées

tous ces  messages sont scrutés par l'antispam gmail
un des plus *performants* comparé à d'autres que je ne citerai pas et qui sont des passoires ou et ca peut etre un problème   purgent le dossier spam dans un delai trop court
(gmail on a 30 jours pour examiner-corriger les erreurs, )
combine
gmail fait assez peu d'erreurs , mais on peut renforcer le tri en rajoutant un filtre" ne jamais classer comme spam"

ensuite tout se passe via le logiciel de messagerie utilisé via le compte gmail

on peut accessoirement continuer à avoir le compte A dans le logiciel mais en prenant soin de DÉCOCHER releve automatique , sinon y a  parfois des doublons ( compte A sur A et compte A chez gmail)
je déconseille
-
Avec ce genre de stratégie de multi filtrage antispam ( antispam service compte A puis celui de gmail )  on a quasi plus de spams non detectés

exemple , moi, comme ecrit au post #3

je n'ai  quasi jamais de spam dans Mail

--
edit
un detail amusant
google a fait le choix de ne PAS accepter des pj de type .*exe*
ca a le merite d'etre radical


----------

